# The Killing



## Moonbat (Oct 18, 2011)

I know I'm about 2 years late, but we got the box set of this at the weekend and watched the first episode last night. 

WOW!

Powerful stuff, it was areally well done and quite upsetting (I cried)
This is the original Danish TV series (20 episodes) about a Detective on her last day on the job who gets the case of the murder of a young girl and stays on to figure it out. Kind of cliche in the setup, but so well done, brilliant.
I had heard people talking about it, and that it was very good, but we missed it when it was on, and now we have the chance to watch it all in (probably) 3 weeks as we watch an episode a day. 

did/has anyone else watch(ed) this? Please don't spoil anything but let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Bugg (Oct 18, 2011)

I watched it when it was on the Beeb, thought it was fantastic - you're in for a treat. I bought the dvds for a friend's birthday and they watched the whole thing in two days, they liked it so much. The acting is first class, especially the two who play Nanna's parents. Won't say anything more, as you've only watched one ep, but be prepared for lots of twists and turns. It'll keep you guessing right up until the end 

Can't wait for the second season to start on BBC4, should be some time soon, although it's only ten episodes long this time.

I watched bits and pieces of the US remake and didn't like it at all.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 18, 2011)

I missed the original series on BBC. I then watched a few episodes of the US remake and it was a complete yawn-fest.

But while we're on the subject of continental detective series, the French *Spiral *(*Engrenages*) is brilliant!


----------



## Connavar (Oct 18, 2011)

This was a pleasant surprise, i thought you guys was like the american fans i see in other forums who go "US The Killing is the best crime, original crime tv show !!!!"

I have seen very little of the danish series and liked it very much.  Im renting the DVD from lovefilm late this month when i have more time to see it.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 19, 2011)

WAtched another couple of episodes last night, and it is really good. There's a few theories flying around my house on who the killer is, but I expect we aren't right, or if we are there will more twists to throw us off the scent before the end.

Only 17hrs to go


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 18, 2011)

Well we watched it all, and it was brilliant. We sort of suspected the killer all the way through, but if I'm honest I wasn't sure until the last couple of episodes. Quite a powerful ending.

btu even more exciting is the news that it is back.

Season 2 of the killing starts on BBC4 this saturday (19th Nov 2011) at 9:00pm.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b017h7m1

Hoorah! And I think she's got a different jumper this time


----------



## Bugg (Nov 19, 2011)

Moonbat said:


> Well we watched it all, and it was brilliant. We sort of suspected the killer all the way through, but if I'm honest I wasn't sure until the last couple of episodes. Quite a powerful ending.
> 
> btu even more exciting is the news that it is back.
> 
> ...


Can't wait! Sky box is already set up to record 

Re the last couple of eps of season 1, 



Spoiler



the bit in the basement when she saw the logo was superb, real heart in mouth stuff.


----------

